# Paint Corian?



## MIMI (Mar 22, 2006)

First, let me say that I am a new member and I'm excited to be able to tap into such a large base of information. And I will be happy to give my help and expertise to anyone who needs it. I paint home interior, and I specialize in faux finishes, cabinets, murals and hand-painted furniture.

Now for my question. Has anyone painted corian countertops with any success? Please advise prep, process, finish and materials. Thank you so much.


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I always thought Corian would be a dog but painting it I would be surprised if there were anything worth a darn as far as that is concerned but unlike some I don't know everything. :laughing:


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

maybe just maybe you could search for xim primers if anybody makes something that will stick to it,xim will good luck !


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

I cannot see it happening with success.

Plus corian is more valuable then paint, but it's a free country.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Yup, I doubt that's something you REALLY want to do.....

However, you said you do murals. Where are you from? I need someone that can do a mural in Jacksonville, FL....


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Get a few samples and try Awlgrip, Imron and Sunfire prep'ing by the numbers. Test by scraping with a file, if they peel, no good.

I've never tried Corian before but the above will stick to almost anything.


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

*Painting Corian*

. Hi I'm Woz the Painter, this is my first reply although I have been a member since last year. I'm new to the net and my typeing skill leave much to be desired. Also my computer broke down at Christmas time and I've just recently bought a new one. That said I was forced into painting formica once even after protesting it wouldnt hold up. About a week later before finishing the job it was allready peeling off in sheets. I would assume the same on Corian. Good luck.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Is this for a kitchen countertop? 
I'd be real aware of the hazards of paint where food is prepared. I doubt I'd want that liability, unless it was coated with some sort of EPA compliant poly or varnish.


----------



## MIMI (Mar 22, 2006)

*Paint Corian*

Thank you all so much for the replies.

And Pro Painter, I live in Vero Beach, Florida. What kind of a mural are you looking to have done and how soon? I love painting just about anything, beach scenes and palm trees are my favorite. I'm in the process of painting two good size homes interiorly at the moment so time is a bit tight. 

Thanks for the input on the corian counters. They are beginning to crack and they have the money for granite, but want to wait until other paint projects are finished. So, to change them she asked about paint. Have you worked with acrylic latex paint? I hear it has an amazing adherance and finish, very durable. Thanks.


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

Acrylics have excellent color and gloss retention but to apply them to corian counter tops is ill advised. If they are going to be replaced why go through the mess, time and exspense of painting them. lol


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

MIMI, there is no paint that will hold up properly on that type of surface....really. Acrylic latexes, oils, etc will either peel, crack, or just plain lift off of a surface like that...

As for the mural, I had a lead just yesterday asking about a mural job and had nowhere to turn.....not sure about the customer's timing for the project.


----------

